# Das sollte man über Pippa Middleton wissen...



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Das sollte man über Pippa Middleton wissen:*​

Vielleicht war es ein wenig zu weiß, vielleicht war es auch ein wenig zu figurbetont: Das Kleid, das Pippa Middleton bei der Hochzeit ihrer großen Schwester Kate trug, sorgte für jede Menge Gesprächsstoff. Doch es tat noch viel mehr als nur das: Es rückte Pippa Middleton, die immer etwas oberflächlich wirkende Partygöre, in ein anderes Licht. "Her Royal Hotness" (etwa "Prinzessin Sexy") nannte sie die britische "Daily Mail" plötzlich. "Die umwerfende Pippa haut alle um", befand die "Sun". Und der "Mirror" sprach aus, was sowieso alle dachten: "Weiß ist die Farbe, von der man eigentlich die Finger lässt, wenn man nicht die Braut ist - aber sie sah makellos aus". Auch auf "Facebook" etablierten sich zahlreiche Fanseiten. Und so kam es, dass Pippa sich mit einer neuen Rolle identifizieren musste: Plötzlich ist sie beliebt. Und das nicht nur beim englischen Volk.

Jahrelang hatte Pippa allerdings keinen besonders guten Stand in den britischen Medien: "Sie liebt so sehr das Rampenlicht, dass sie das Wort Selbstzweifel nicht einmal buchstabieren kann", ätzte beispielsweise ein Kolumnist der "Daily Mail". Denn die zierliche Brünette ist ganz und gar nicht so zerbrechlich und schüchtern wie sie auf den ersten Blick wirkt. Nicht umsonst hat das "Tatler"-Magazin Pippa Middleton einst als "Sexiest Single" in London bezeichnet: Anders als ihre Schwester Kate steht sie neben ausgiebigen Partys auch für wechselnde Männerbekanntschaften.

So war es eigentlich auch immer Pippa, die viele später einmal im Rampenlicht sahen - mehr noch als ihre zurückhaltende Schwester. Die Voraussetzungen, um ein ähnliches Leben zu führen wie Kate, hat sie jedenfalls: Pippa war auf den besten Privatschulen, studierte in Schottland und arbeitete im elterlichen Unternehmen mit. Schon immer wurde ihr ein gewisser Hang zum Klettern in der britischen Gesellschaft nachgesagt. Eine Tatsache, die sie in der Gunst der Gesellschaft nicht unbedingt steigen ließ. "Pippa ist der Untergang der britischen Monarchie", hieß es einmal seitens britischer Traditionalisten. Die Zeitungen wollen bei Pippa auch eine gewisse "Besessenheit" erkannt haben, eine gute Partie zu machen – genau wie bei Kate.

Einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Anteil daran trägt auch die Mutter: Sie soll den sozialen Aufstieg der Töchter von langer Hand eingefädelt haben. Nicht umsonst schickte sie sie auf Universitäten, die vor allem für die Eignung als Heiratsmarkt bekannt sind. "Als Pippa kam, kannte sie niemanden. Ihr Ziel war es, am Ende des Studiums jeden zu kennen. Das hat sie geschafft", sagte eine ehemalige Studienkollegin einst über Pippa. Denn schon immer war alles im Leben der Phillipa Charlotte perfekt durchgeplant.

Unermüdlich kämpfte Pippa sich an die Spitze der Gesellschaft. Lauter, und vielleicht auch ein bisschen weniger elegant, als Kate es tat. Trotzdem, oder vielleicht gerade deshalb, wollte nie jemand etwas von ihr wissen. Doch das hat sich jetzt geändert - Pippas Pläne gehen eben immer auf.


*Klatsch und Tratsch*


Während der Hochzeit von Kate und William unterhielt Pippa ihre Fangemeinde mit Twitter-Posts. "Macht euch keine Sorgen. Mein Abendkleid sitzt hintenrum genauso gut. Es wird auf der Tanzfläche fantastisch aussehen. Fantastisch", hieß es da. Und wenig später twitterte Pippa: "Fühle mich ein bisschen schwach beim Gedanken an den Tanz mit Harry. Weiß nicht, ob das an den Bellinis, der Atmosphäre oder seiner Uniform liegt ..." Ob die Nachrichten tatsächlich von Pippa stammen, ist fraglich. Amüsant waren sie aber allemal , angeblich soll die deutsche Wikipedia-Seite von Pippa gelöscht werden. Sie sei nicht relevant genug, um einen eigenen Eintrag zu rechtfertigen ....

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

Wo ist das Problem? Schon ganz andere Damen haben wegen dem Geld geheiratet


----------



## tommie3 (11 Mai 2011)

Und die Bild zeigt uns nen Sideboob! 
Sonst wäre sie nur eine von vielen gewesen.


----------

